# Zusammengesetzer Pfad und Füllung [Ilu]



## Wolfsbein (21. März 2003)

Hallo
ich habe hier ein etwas seltsames Problem. Ich habe ein kleines a gezeichnet. Also vereinfacht ein Kreis und in den Kreis noch einen Kreis. Dann habe ich die beiden Pfade mit "Zusammengesetzten Pfad erstellen" verbunden und dann eine Füllung zugewiesen. Somit wurde nur der "Rand" des a gefüllt. Der Kreis innen bleibt frei. Jetzt will ich das genauso mit dem b machen. Nur wird jetzt der Kreis unten im b immer mit gefüllt. Was muss ich da anders machen und gibt es evtl. eine bessere Methode?


----------



## pixelforce (24. März 2003)

unterem Kreis Füllung geben und dem kleineren Kreis die Hintergrundfüllung geben oder mit dem kleineren Kreis einfach den unteren Kreis ausschneiden....so eine Funktion gibt es jedenfalls in Freehand


----------

